
Earning Your Stripes: An Interview with Patrick Collison - ridruejo
https://www.fs.blog/2018/05/patrick-collison/
======
neonate
Transcript: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/fs-
lc/2018/Podcast/Transcripts/Patr...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/fs-
lc/2018/Podcast/Transcripts/Patrick+Collison.pdf).

~~~
tim333
I thought the

>It’s very striking to me how Warren and Charlie at Berkshire and how the
folks at Koch Industries are so into a kind of epistemology, and structuring
of doubt, and accounting for biases, and mechanisms for a clarity of thinking,
to a very striking degree.

bit was interesting

------
thiscatis
I've always admired Stripe but the way their support has gone down is
baffling. They always had the "developer first" approach but I can get better
support from my legacy bank in terms of payment gateways now than from Stripe.

~~~
osrec
I second this (and I'm someone who admires stripe too). I seem to only get
generic support emails from Stripe, with an emphasis on closing the ticket,
rather than answering the question. This may be a side effect of growing at
the pace they have. Incidentally, I got cold called by wepay a week ago to
integrate with my app ([https://usebx.com](https://usebx.com)) and their
support has been rather impressive - for me, they are winning on the customer
support front.

~~~
jacquesm
It's long ago been observed that support doesn't scale. Small companies have
an edge over large companies and it is a real pity that even Stripe seems to
fall to this rule, though two comments in this vein do not yet indicate that
the line has already been crossed it is source for worry. Anybody that ever
manages to crack 'support at scale' will run circles around the competition.

~~~
scrollaway
Amazon? I've seldom heard bad things about Amazon's support. (amazon.com that
is, not AWS; not that I heard bad things about AWS support either)

------
tehlike
Stripe is probably the only company i am desperately waiting for them to open
up a palo alto office. No brainer to work for them, except i dont like
city/commute.

Great work, great company.

------
noddy1
Really enjoyed this talk, especially the stuff about the Irish emphasis on
making people feel at ease. I wish I had more of that.

He has just the amount of humility for his age/CV!

------
philip1209
It seems like Stripe is doing a media blitz this week. They are on "How I
Built This" and a couple other sites. Do they have a major announcement coming
up?

~~~
pc
Both podcasts were recorded months ago... just coincidence how they landed.

~~~
misiti3780
I listened to you on this and erza klein a while about (i found them both very
interesting, and im a happy customer of stripe) - question about your reading
habits - do you find that with the success of stripe you have had a lot less
time read these days, or have you been able to maintain reading a lot
regardless?

------
kirillzubovsky
Very enjoyable episode, whether or not you like Stripe or startups in general.
Lots of great pointers and ideas. Personally I especially enjoyed the segment
on "optimal algorithm for reading." Thanks Shane and Patrick.

------
pheldagryph
Unfortunate title; noncommissioned officers are sadly few and far between at
tech companies.

~~~
joebadmo
Former Marine Corps NCO checking in. I'm about to start at Stripe in a few
weeks. You're not wrong, but we do show up now and again.

